# green eyed monster



## franglette

what is the equivalent expression in French to suggest someone is jealous?


----------



## joleen

Jaloux comme un pou


----------



## Sardine Masquée

franglette said:


> what is the equivalent expression in French to suggest someone is jealous?


 
Jaloux comme un pou ?


----------



## franglette

Sardine Masquée said:


> Jaloux comme un pou ?



pou? louse?
sounds quite strong!

are there any gentler alternatives?


----------



## joleen

I find this saying quite cute but it might just be me ???


----------



## franglette

joleen said:


> I find this saying quite cute but it might just be me ???



could be a "cultural differnce" I guess...   

I'll take your word for it that it's cute! 

Thanks


----------



## pieanne

If one talks about "le monstre aux yeux verts", I'd know they're talking about jealousy... But that may be because I'm an English fan... I can't think of any expression in French - except that of Joleen, but it's not exactly the same.
"the green-eyed monster" *is* jealousy, whereas you can only say "he/she (or I) "est/suis jaloux comme un pou"...




franglette said:


> what is the equivalent expression in French to suggest someone is jealous?


----------



## Sardine Masquée

franglette said:


> could be a "cultural differnce" I guess...
> 
> I'll take your word for it that it's cute!
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes I agree with Joleen it's quite cute !
I also say "il serait jaloux d'une pierre", which is more serious and not cute at all !
And no, Pieanne, it does not quite correspond to *jealousy itself*... 
Maybe "la jalousie incarnée" ?


----------



## Gil

franglette said:


> pou? louse?
> sounds quite strong!
> 
> are there any gentler alternatives?


"jaloux comme un pigeon" est assez répandu.


----------



## doodlebugger

How about simply _vert de jalousie_.


----------



## pieanne

Sardine Masquée said:


> And no, Pieanne, it does not quite correspond to *jealousy itself*...
> Maybe "la jalousie incarnée" ?


 
I never said it was "jealousy itself" :S  
Or I may be getting senile...
​


----------



## Sardine Masquée

pieanne said:


> I never said it was "jealousy itself" :S​
> Or I may be getting senile...​


 
But you wrote : ""the green-eyed monster" *is* jealousy, whereas you can only say "he/she (or I) "est/suis jaloux comme un pou"...

But I can have the berlue...


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne connais pas toute l'oeuvre de Shakespeare, mais j'ai découvert que ce passage d'_Othello_



> "O! beware, my lord, of *jealousy*; *It is the green-eyed monster* which doth mock the meat it feeds on"


 
a été traduit de plusieurs façons, dont celle-ci.


> «Oh ! Attention, monseigneur, à la *jalousie* ; *c'est le monstre aux yeux verts* qui tourmente la proie dont il se nourrit. *» *


 
_Vert de jalousie_, suggéré plus haut = _Green with envy_ 

Il y a aussi _jaloux comme un tigre_

Petite explication sur l'origine de jaloux comme un pou


----------



## pieanne

Sardine Masquée, you can't quote me for something I haven't written!

"The green-eyed monster" is an image Shakespeare made up to refer to "jealousy". The monster is jealousy.

If one says "je suis jaloux/jalouse comme un pou" it refers to what the person feels, not to jealousy itself.




Sardine Masquée said:


> But you wrote : ""the green-eyed monster" *is* jealousy, whereas you can only say "he/she (or I) "est/suis jaloux comme un pou"...
> 
> But I can have the berlue...


 
​


----------



## franglette

for me, being English, _jaloux comme un tigre_ certainly sounds better
if I was to call someone a _louse_, it would mean I thought very badly of them

e.g. he is a louse 

would mean he'd done something like cheating on his girlfriend or stealing from his friends


----------



## joleen

I think "jaloux comme un pou" is much more commun than "comme un tigre", and this one sounds more aggressive than being as jealous as a louse.


----------



## doodlebugger

We do also say _moche comme un pou_ in French and it is indeed quite derogatory.


----------



## joleen

Yes, I agree there but I don't think it is that negative when it is used with jealous


----------



## Sardine Masquée

Nicomon said:


> Je ne connais pas toute l'oeuvre de Shakespeare, mais j'ai découvert que ce passage d'_Othello_
> 
> 
> 
> a été traduit de plusieurs façons, dont celle-ci.
> 
> 
> _Vert de jalousie_, suggéré plus haut = _Green with envy_
> 
> Il y a aussi _jaloux comme un tigre_
> 
> Petite explication sur l'origine de jaloux comme un pou


 
Merci pour ce lien : le pou était en fait un coq ! eh eh !
Oui moche comme un pou c'est péjoratif mais jaloux comme un pou c'est mignon comme tout ! je crois que c'est parce qu'on associe la bébête à un adjectif plus... humain que pouilleux ! et ainsi la jalousie est à la mesure de la taille du pou : assez minuscule ! le pou a beau faire, crier, gesticuler sa jalousie aussi fort que possible, de toutes ses forces de pou, ce ne seront jamais que des récriminations et gesticulations de pou !


----------



## Nicomon

joleen said:


> I think "jaloux comme un pou" is much more commun than "comme un tigre", and this one sounds more aggressive than being as jealous as a louse.


 
Il est certain que « comme un tigre » est plus agressif.  C'est àma une question de degré de jalousie. 

_Jaloux comme un tigre_ se dit d'une personne dont la jalousie est démesurée. Qui est jaloux jusqu'à la rage/la férocité. C'est aussi le titre d'un film de 1964 (que je n'ai pas vu) réalisé par Darry Cowl.


----------



## Cath.S.

joleen said:


> I think "jaloux comme un pou" is much more commun than "comme un tigre", and this one sounds more aggressive than being as jealous as a louse.


I'd never heard _jaloux comme un pou_ until now. I don't think I'll ever use it.

I am very familiar, though, with_ jaloux comme un tigre_.

I know _fier comme un pou (pou,_ d'ailleurs n'y désigne pas le parasite mais le coq, pou étant ici un masculin archaïque de _poule)._


> I think "jaloux comme un pou" is much more commun than "comme un tigre",


"Jaloux comme un tigre" gets twice as many hits as "jaloux comme un pou" using Google.


----------



## joleen

Reeeeeaaaaallyyyy?  Never ever? It is funny, I don't know if it is regional. I am not familiar at all with "comme un tigre".


----------



## Sardine Masquée

egueule said:


> I'd never heard _jaloux comme un pou_ until now. I don't think I'll ever use it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jaloux comme un tigre" gets twice as many hits as "jaloux comme un pou" using Google.


 

OH ! why not ?
It's much softer than "jaloux comme un tigre", and cuter, too !

Is Google a mongol ?


----------



## joleen

If you get more results in Google, it is only because it is the title of a movie


----------



## Cath.S.

Sardine Masquée said:


> OH ! why not ?
> It's much softer than "jaloux comme un tigre", and cuter, too !
> 
> Is Google a mongol ?


Google est un assez bon indicateur de l'usage d'une expression. Mais j'ai bien compris l'allusion. Et je change périodiquement de signature.

Les poux sont des parasites répugnants, j'en ai attrapé deux fois dans ma vie (mes cheveux sont longs, épais et frisés) et ça m'a rendue malade de dégoût. Je n'ai pas assez fréquenté les tigres pour nourrir des préjugés à leur endroit.


----------



## pieanne

My mate says he's more familiar with "jalouse comme une tigresse"...


----------



## joleen

But if you look at the websites that uses "jaloux comme un tigre", they mostly refer to the movie!!! Not the saying!

And I think we find the "pou" cute because it is a small insect and the name is like a sound, isn't it?


----------



## Cath.S.

joleen said:


> If you get more results in Google, it is only because it is the title of a movie


D'accord. Les académiciens l'avaient certainement vu aussi.
Contrairement à moi, qui en découvre aussi aujourd'hui l'existence. On n'arrête pas d'apprendre, sur ce forum !

Origine de jaloux comme un pou


----------



## joleen

_



IL est jaloux comme un tigre, Il est jaloux jusqu'à la rage
		
Click to expand...

_ 
Anyway, if we were looking for a cute one this is not the one!


----------



## Cath.S.

Mouahahahahahahahah ! 

But we are not looking for a cute one, Joleen, we are supposed to be looking for translations or equivalents of _green-eyed monster_. Shakespeare wasn't exactly what we could call _cute._


_La jalousie, ce tigre féroce, avait pris possession de lui._
ou alors
_cette féroce tigresse_ (pour la concordance du genre)


----------



## joleen

franglette said:


> pou? louse?
> sounds quite strong!
> 
> are there any gentler alternatives?


 
I didn't say it


----------



## Sardine Masquée

egueule said:


> Google est un assez bon indicateur de l'usage d'une expression. Mais j'ai bien compris l'allusion. Et je change périodiquement de signature.
> 
> Les poux sont des parasites répugnants, j'en ai attrapé deux fois dans ma vie (mes cheveux sont longs, épais et frisés) et ça m'a rendue malade de dégoût. Je n'ai pas assez fréquenté les tigres pour nourrir des préjugés à leur endroit.


 
Oh je compatis !! 
Je ne vois pas l'insecte répugnant dans l'expression "jaloux comme un pou" mais plutôt l'association saugrenue d'un sentiment humain et d'une créature minuscule.


----------



## Amityville

Les tigres sont menacés d'extinction mais personne n'est à l'abri des poux, ni de la jalousie.


----------



## Cath.S.

Amityville said:


> Les tigres sont menacés d'extinction mais personne n'est à l'abri des poux, ni de la jalousie.


D'accord, Amityville, mais _pou _ça fait miteux, minable, on ne va quand même pas comparer cette expression à_ green-eyed monster_... enfin, moi je m'y refuse.

Mais je puis me tromper :après tout, un pou c'est réellement monstrueux, et si l'on regarde au microscope, on s'aperçoit peut-être que c'est doté d'une splendide paire d'yeux verts...


----------



## Sardine Masquée

egueule said:


> D'accord, Amityville, mais _pou _ça fait miteux, minable, on ne va quand même pas comparer cette expression à_ green-eyed monster_... enfin, moi je m'y refuse.
> 
> Mais je puis me tromper :après tout, un pou c'est réellement monstrueux, et si l'on regarde au microscope, on s'aperçoit peut-être que c'est doté d'une splendide paire d'yeux verts...


 
Pour traduire Shakespeare, il faut un tigre, et non un pou, c'est évident !
ça colle très bien au "green-eyed monster" !
Et quant au microscospe, ce serait un peu... anachronique !


----------



## Monsieur G

When using this expression in French, does one say "le monstre de l'oeil vert" or "le monstre à l'oeil vert?"


----------



## ascoltate

"monstre aux yeux verts"


----------



## Monsieur G

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## mgarizona

As this is a Shakespearean allusion I wonder if it has any real idiomatic sense in French. 

After all Le monstre aux yeux verts was the French title of a 1962 Italian horror movie with no Shakespearean connotation attached thereto.


----------



## philosophia

Maybe it's not as idiomatic as it is in English, but "_le monstre aux yeux verts_" is widely used in French to mean "_jalousie_" with an implicit (or explicit) reference to _Othello_.


----------



## mgarizona

philosophia said:


> Maybe it's not as idiomatic as it is in English, but "_le monstre aux yeux verts_" is widely used in French to mean "_jalousie_" with an implicit (or explicit) reference to _Othello_.



Thanks, philosophia ... just checking. Good to know!


----------



## Monsieur G

Thank you for the reference philosophia, I'm writing a paper on the theme of jalousie.


----------

